# My two beauties.



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, 
I know I haven't been here a while, have been an active reader all this time, but haven't posted any thread for a while. But today I wan to share some pictures of my tiels - Niko and Kikī, from this year. Hope you'll like them


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*2 beauties*

They are beauties! Thanks for sharing your pictures. Which is which? Are they both males?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Nino and Kimi are really cute.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That last picture is awesome!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all! :grey tiel:



Janalee said:


> They are beauties! Thanks for sharing your pictures. Which is which? Are they both males?


Niko is a pearl male and Kikī is a lutino female.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Aww they're beautiful


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

They are both gorgeous and really good photo's of them


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

They're so beautiful! It also looks like you've got some great weather for some lovely photos.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you guys!  



slugabed said:


> They're so beautiful! It also looks like you've got some great weather for some lovely photos.


Yes, weather was perfect, blue sky and bright, yellow sun.


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

They look very cute. Great photos. I love them!


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

Great tiels and great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

